# Using KMZ files in Sat Navs



## snap_happy (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone managed to convert the DOB overlay to be used in a Navigon Sat Nav? Ive been trying for a while now but all i can seemm to do is find one point and not all the others. Also does anyone know if there is a way to filter out some points before uploading it?


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2012)

cptpies did mention a way to do it earlier today but I can't remember what thread it was in.

If anyone will know he will so hopefully he'll reply at some point.


----------



## RichCooper (Jun 5, 2012)

This one

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22601[/ame]


----------



## KingRat (Jun 5, 2012)

I had the DOB on my tomtom - it killed it.


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2012)

KingRat said:


> I had the DOB on my tomtom - it killed it.



Yeah that's why it would be useful to be able to filter the big KMZ into smaller ones!


----------



## Winch It In (Jun 5, 2012)

HypoBoy done the one I used for my Garmin [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10927"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10927[/ame]


----------



## snap_happy (Jun 5, 2012)

Im struggling to convert the KML file to CSV, any tips? Ive got GPSBabel but i cant see how you actualy save the file anywhere.


----------



## magmo (Jun 5, 2012)

Poiedit will do it http://www.poiedit.com/compatibility.htm

You could filter it when it is in csv format, split it into a north and south datbase to make it easier as it will hamer any GPS.

mo


----------



## snap_happy (Jun 5, 2012)

magmo said:


> Poiedit will do it http://www.poiedit.com/compatibility.htm
> 
> You could filter it when it is in csv format, split it into a north and south datbase to make it easier as it will hamer any GPS.
> 
> mo



Thank you. Id like to be able to filter out what survives and whats removed. That would make a big dent in things. Im also hoping that once i have the CSV file i can delete some entries.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 5, 2012)

It's bad enough on my laptop, one version I have nearly stops the thing


----------



## snap_happy (Jun 5, 2012)

magmo said:


> Poiedit will do it http://www.poiedit.com/compatibility.htm
> 
> You could filter it when it is in csv format, split it into a north and south datbase to make it easier as it will hamer any GPS.
> 
> mo



I think this programmes brilliant and its just what i want but it says that i cant save the file as a CSV.


----------



## magmo (Jun 5, 2012)

It has been a while since i have used it, I will have a look, I may have converted it to a garmin format and then csv to edit and then back again....


----------



## tigger2 (Jun 5, 2012)

snap_happy said:


> I think this programmes brilliant and its just what i want but it says that i cant save the file as a CSV.



Are you trying to 'save as'?

You need to use _Tools > Batch Convert_


----------



## tigger2 (Jun 5, 2012)

snap_happy said:


> Thank you. Id like to be able to filter out what survives and whats removed. That would make a big dent in things. Im also hoping that once i have the CSV file i can delete some entries.



If you open the kmz in GE you can then save each of the four main catagories individually to kml
Batch convert the four resulting kml files to csv

If doing it this way bear in mind that 'removed' in Steve's overlay doesn't mean there are no remains.


----------



## snap_happy (Jun 5, 2012)

I think ive cracked the edditing, thank you.


----------



## Munchh (Jun 5, 2012)

Control S any category in the overlay and you will be able to save any or all, including their sub-directories, as kmz files. I've got my own ways of getting them into sat nav/gps in various combinations of type. This is a case of necessity being the mother of invention for most of us. Glad you're getting somewhere with it.


----------

